# Please tell me your opinion...i'm confused



## tanisunny (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Everybody!
Thanks alot for having this forum with a lot of useful information.

I was thinking that i'm getting paranoid and `'crazy 'jelous for things that disturb many women.My husband told me that it only me so concervative and jelous for nothing.

I've been with my husband since 10years and we're married since 5years.We have 3 years old daughter.Many time i've spoken with him that i don't like and it disturb me the way he speaks with other wome on the net and for me is just flirting.He says that he loves me....but non stop critizise me(constructively as he says) 
He says that this chats r nothing and its just because he has good comunication and make jokes,and i don't understand this level of speaking. 
So i just paste here the last of his short exchange masages and i hope that you'll tell me your opinion.Am i just paranoic ...i told him that this disturbs me but he doesn't respect it ,cos he thinks its childish...


My husband righte Hi ....!

I really enjoy your great photos! really art and great beauty!

Will you give me the permission to put your photo in my face group? it will be a big honor!

xxxx 


Hi!!!
It would be MY honor to have my pic at your page, yes you may!
Thanks for appreciating my art!

How have you been ....?

How is it the weather there?
Here in my island we have lots of clouds now...the sun shows up from time to time, yes yes...but...not all the time, hahahaha, at least not yesterday, not today.
Kiss

my husband write:

Hi....!!

Thanks for the permission! I really apreciate it! I love your photos!
I am sorry for the clouds...probably the wind brought them to you from here...
Here we also had a sad day before yesterday,the clouds won the battle vs the sun but since yesterday all is back to normal and the sun is shining and smiling-so again time for playaaaaaa! )

I send you a lot of sun and positive energy from my town!

Kisss,



Please come to our event in september,it will be great to see you finally live and not only in your great photos!

Btw, Your are a woman with great style )

All the best,





Hey (the name of mu husband), forgot to ask you, where is the event?

Thanks again for the complimments, you are so very sweet!
...and make me smile!

Smack!



My husband write:

Heyy there! 

Thanks,but I just say the true and you are the really sweet one as the photos prove!)
I just sent your invitation and more details about our event .
It will be near,not so far,almost a swimming distance,right? )



xxxx Art 


My husband:

Thanks!
I saw the pic!
Wow, I feel honored!
Thanks!!!


her:

I can swim! ....will take me a while...hope you don´t mind that! heh!

I like to play chess, I am not good, I like it, but I can´t say that I really know.

What I really know and play a lot, I have played a lot better said, is Backgammon.

What other hobbies do yo have ?
Kisses


My husband

Olala! again u kill me with your great photos!

Hobbies? I like many kinds of sport,good food,playa,traveling,but I also like to play Backgammon!

Got few friends that are professional back players and even the world champion is my friend from Paris!

Where do you live now btw?

I was few times in your island,since one of my best friends live there...

Kisses

her:

Hola!
Thx a lot!
I am so very glad to know that you liked them!!!
So you play as well?!?!?
Jacques you & me can play one of these days! hahahaha, a mini tournament! hahahaha!

I live in Palma de Mallorca, Palma, Paseo Marítimo.

Is that right?!? any plans for coming back?

Where does your friend lives?

Kisses, smack!


My husband:

Holala! 

Sure it will be great to play a friendly tournament together! hahaha

Surely will come to visit you sooner or later,since I am very curious to see how creative and nice person you are also in reality )

My friend Jacques lives in Paris,so we can also play together the tournament there,since I am quite often in Paris,one of my favorite towns...olala! )

For the moment,I am in Denmark now )




Big kiss!

Her:

Hey that is awesome! let me know whenever you know that you will come, I know that it is a planned thing, and not that easy to do, modern life....I know, keeps us very busy, but I wanna let you know that I will be more than happy to meet you!

Oh wow! thx a lot for the url! you are there! that is awesome!
Who taught you to play?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

looking at the conversation, it doesnt seem that bad.
but because you have seen the information its very personal to you, because you are his wife.
but it depends what photos she sends him. are they provocative.
you can have alook at my profile as i have photos on there, but i dont send personal photos to n e one. what u see is what u get on this site.
i ve compliments from ppl on this forum regarding my photos on here.
it doesnt sound explicit in their conversation. 
think about it, when will he really get to see her.
unfortunately the net is a whole new kettle of water, when it comes to communication. 
dont take a back seat , but maybe ask him to involve you.


----------



## vlee (Jul 31, 2008)

yes it does sound harmless and i agree with justean, when would he ever see her?

BUT...if it was me, i wouldnt like it one bit. why is he having these online relationships when he has you as a wife? what do these online relationships have that the two of you dont have? 

i wouldn't put up with it, but thats my opinion...


----------



## MeMa (Aug 2, 2008)

It seems harmless yes, but if he's not giving you more than her (words, flirting etc) I would also be upset. In my book only the wife should be in his centre circle, anyone else should be in the outer circles. maybe old fashioned I know!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It seems harmless at this point. However, it could graduate into something more. All that flatery will turn him into someone else. Besides he needs to spend his time in your relationship!


----------



## tanisunny (Aug 1, 2008)

Thx for your opinions .
I'm really not that worry about this particular chat,but more from the fact that even i tell him that this kind of chatting and way to talk to women ..giving 'too many compliments 'disturbs me ( and he knows that it always makes me very angry and makes me feel and behave 'cold'(keeping distance) to him ) he just doesn't take it seriously and explain me how childish i am.
But of course if i tell him,ok i can very easy speak the same way with men like you do '....then he thinks that of course for a woman it's different.
It's not my style to say to people things that i don't really feel and to make plans that i will not fulfil.
But of course it's confusing that the one I love (and the one that also is supposed to love me,and i know he didn't cheat on me) don't pay attention to my words and frustrations and to the things that make me feel bad and keep distance.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

justean said:


> looking at the conversation, it doesnt seem that bad.
> but because you have seen the information its very personal to you, because you are his wife.
> but it depends what photos she sends him. are they provocative.
> you can have alook at my profile as i have photos on there, but i dont send personal photos to n e one. what u see is what u get on this site.
> ...


:iagree:

draconis


----------

